# When do you know you're ready for a fursuit?



## Dust (Jun 5, 2013)

Like, I've personally made a lot of fursonas and I've doodled a lot of good designs but I guess I don't think they represent me so well? I'm not sure. I'm still new to the fur-community overall but I was wondering
Do you just... Know when you want a fursuit? This is kind of a weird question, and let me know if it's in the wrong sub-forum please xD But I dunno. I guess I'm also having trouble figuring out a good fursona for me. 
I suppose this is two different topics.

But anyways, for the main focus, *How did you know you wanted a fursuit? How long did you think about it? *


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jun 5, 2013)

I would get your 'sona sorted out first as most fursuits are modeled after ones fursona. You know you want a fursuit the same way you know you want anything, you just know. If you like fursuiting and feel you wan't one then you want one.


----------



## Teal (Jun 5, 2013)

I don't like the tone of this thread. It's a costume, what is this "right time" stuff. How about when you can afford it and the suit maker you like is open?


----------



## Dust (Jun 5, 2013)

Eh well it's a pretty big decision, I'd imagine a lot of time goes into thinking about it. Sorry if it seems harsh or rude but I'm just curious ._.'''


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jun 5, 2013)

As Teal said, its just a costume. There really is not any thing big about the decision to get one other than the price tag but if you save up for it even that isn't a big deal.


----------



## Teal (Jun 5, 2013)

Dust said:


> Eh well it's a pretty big decision, I'd imagine a lot of time goes into thinking about it. Sorry if it seems harsh or rude but I'm just curious ._.'''


 Your making it seem like something it's not. It's not a life changing decision. It's a costume.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 5, 2013)

As others have said when you can afford it and when you have a design you are ok with since they can get pricey


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2013)

Well if you can afford to have one made and have a solid idea of what you want then you're ready. 
If you have the time and the resources to make one, then you're ready to make one. 



RadioactiveRedFox said:


> As Teal said, its just a costume. There really is not any thing big about the decision to get one other than the price tag but if you save up for it even that isn't a big deal.


Well to be fair, there's a bit of upkeep that goes with a fursuit so you can wear it more than a few times without it looking gross.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jun 5, 2013)

Willow said:


> Well to be fair, there's a bit of upkeep that goes with a fursuit so you can wear it more than a few times without it looking gross.



Ya, but that isn't a big deal is it?


----------



## Willow (Jun 5, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> Ya, but that isn't a big deal is it?


Well if you're going to spend several hundred dollars on a costume, I'd hope you'd want to take good care of it.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jun 5, 2013)

Willow said:


> Well if you're going to spend several hundred dollars on a costume, I'd hope you'd want to take good care of it.



I meant that it shouldn't be that big of an issue to take the effort to maintain ones fursuit or anything for that matter.


----------



## Dust (Jun 5, 2013)

Hm. I guess my issue is just trying to figure my 'sona out. Again, I'm still pretty new to all of this and I think fursuits are awesome. I would love to own one, one day but I guess I'm just having a conflict with some creations I've made. Thanks for the feedback guys


----------



## Teal (Jun 5, 2013)

Make sure it's something you really want, you don't want to regret it after spending $2000+


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 6, 2013)

Teal said:


> Make sure it's something you really want, you don't want to regret it after spending $2000+



couldn't have said it any better myself.  My suit is of my second sona my first I like him but I feel like jase is better for a suit than max.


----------



## Dust (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah! That's mainly what I was trying to ask! I'm just terrible at trying to word things x Ax'''
Like, how did you know the specific 'sona was the one you wanted, kind of thing
Someday though!


----------



## Atrayu (Jun 6, 2013)

If you spend your all your time thinking about doing something, then nothing will ever get done.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Jun 6, 2013)

When you're damn tired of being told what you can and can't do, and you are ready to hold all the cards, then you go get a fursuit.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 6, 2013)

I knew I wanted one after my first con.   Most of the ones I saw looked cute and amazing so I knew I just had to have one.  A couple years later after saving up money I got mine commissioned.  As soon as I got it in the mail it was indeed a great day amd I wore it for the first time all day and night, I even fell asleep in it.  XD


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jun 6, 2013)

I wanted a fursuit as soon as I discovered that they were a thing. There was no thinking about it. I just had to do it. The biggest issues for me were 'where am I going to store this?' and 'where am I going to get the money to make this?' But I immediately got working on it and decided to worry about those things later.


----------



## Troj (Jun 6, 2013)

You are ready for a fursuit when...

1) You can afford it
2) You generally know what you want in a character or a suit
3) You're ready to experience sweatiness, fatigue, and limited vision, and risk heat exhaustion, dehydration, bratty kids, aggressive adults, and mean teenagers, because you are motivated to entertain, amuse, and delight others.


----------

